# Mike's Thoughts on IBS Cures



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

I have read several threads on hypnosis where Mike appears to suggest that he doesn't accept the prevailing view that IBS cannot be cured. I am quite interested in hearing more of Mike's ideas on this subject. Does anyone know what percentage of IBS patients are "cured" or significantly helped by Mike's tapes? Thanks.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

The statistics are available, Eric has quite a bit of information. As I understand it Mike's success rate amongst his patients are over 80%. Other studies have shown the same rate of improvement. Those that do not do well with hypnotherapy tend to not follow through with the practice. Hypnotherapy is not a one-shot treatment. As in my case, it took many months to see improvement. It takes perserverence to keep with it, to believe and not give up. I don't know if I'm cured or not. I certainly do not have the daily D attacks, panic and anxiety. I do not live as if I have IBS. I really no longer think about it much, except when I come here and try to help others. If I get ill or eat the wrong foods, I will feel it in my gut, but on a daily basis, I'm fine. Is that cured? I don't know, but I can live with it.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lorraine,Below is Mike's view regarding the term "cure." To date the medical profession states that there is no "cure" for IBS because there really isn't a lot of statistical data to substantiate it otherwise. Mike's studies have shown greater than 80% success rate, and a higher rate than conventional treatment alone. As you may know, he started specializing in treating IBS because the physicians at his medical center had given up on their refractory IBS patients. Mike's clinical trials have held imporovements as being steady or continued improved results for three years after the initial therapy.A good number of patients have walked away from their IBS symptoms entirely; many of their stories are posted here. Everyone is different, and as with ALL medical treatments, procedures, and medications, there are different success levels; for example, I have had unsuccessful foot surgery where others are doing well; every treatment is different. But so far, clinical trials are showing this method to be highly effective for IBS patients for the majority of users, and over the long haul as well.Here is Mike's commentary on this:---------------------------People often say there is no cure to IBS, I have my own thoughts on that, but what I do know through experience is that if caught early enough, the story can be so much better.One of my secretary's daughters did not go to school for 2 years, work was sent home, all the clincal psychiatrists had tried.She came to me as a referral form the senior clincal pediatrician. The same girl is now in college, she went back to school, in her last year she got lots of A's. She is studying for a profession and no going back. A young girl of 11 had IBS for 2 years, for the last 5 years totally clear. Through exams, physical development, no reoccurance. I believe that IBS and (other conditions) imprint a behavioural pattern and expectation / anticipation of events into the nerves and neural pathways. Since these are learned processes, we can learn to do something different. Therefore if we encourage new learnings, the residue of expectation in the old neural pathways can be circumvented, creating new patterns of learning , leading to changes in expectation and behavioural patterns. I believe that the expectation that IBS is not curable is flawed.The problem lies as much in the individuals expectation. If we do not expect to totally get well, we are denying ourselves.After all, the 4 minute mile was at one stage " An impossible feat - beyond human capacity" Then Bannister came along and broke that belief!! But much more importantly, within a short time afterwards many others beat his time!! The self limiting belief and limited expectations were shattered. The mentalilty " If he can do it so can I" shattered the 4 minutes mile limit for ever.But - How did Bannister get over his limits? Everyone said it could not be done. He believed in himself, and the capability of his body. Therefore what /who is to say that we can't all get through the finishing tape Its just a thought, but thats all Bannister had to start with too Best RegardsMike-----------------------------------Hope this was helpful to you...


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Hypnosis, like any other treatment, alleviates stress, which can exacerbate most any physical, mental or emotional ailment. My sister achieved similar results with biofeedback and cognitive therapy. I understand that others even obtain relief by changing their diets. It's good to find ways to manage symptoms. It makes life more livable. However, the root cause of the dysfunction must be researched and found before a legitimate "cure" can be found.If the stress of the world can be calibrated by what I've seen occuring on this board.... we perhaps have quite some distance to go.Glad to hear there are positive results coming about as a result of symptomatic therapy.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

> quote: Mike's studies have shown greater than 80% success rate


I keep hearing this & I have to wonder what it means. Does it mean that on average, people experience an 80% remission of symptoms? Or does it mean that 80% of people experience complete remission of symptoms? Or does it mean that 80% of people see some positive effects? Or does it mean something else?In my own experience, I have been through the recordings twice with about 2 1/2 months rest in between. I would evaluate them (in my case) as being well worthwhile, but certainly not curative. Regarding following through, both times I followed the schedule 100%. I'm considering a third round, after giving it another month or so.So I guess if 80% of people experience complete remission, I'm in the 20% that didn't. Or if 80% experience some benefits, I'm in the 80% that did.BTW, I also do not accept the commonly held opinion that IBS cannot be cured - I intend to be rid of it at some point.







But until then, Mike's tapes have helped make it more tolerable.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'd have to say that I am at least 95% better from using Mike's tapes. I did start them early on in my having IBS, and I'm sure it helped to not develop some of the thought patterns that would have if I'd gone on for years with IBS.Like AZ, I am rarely troubled by it. I will have D if I drink too much Irish Creme, though!







I think anyone would -- it's so rich. But that is a normal reaction that I don't consider IBS.JeanG


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I found the comments about not expecting to get better and the comparison to Bannister interesting. In most areas of my life, I am that kind of glass-half-full type person. When it comes to IBS, a slightly different approach worked wonders for me. For a long time (6 years), I had that same outlook that I could whip this thing if I poored enough time and effort into it. I actually got worse the harder I fought. One day that I simply accepted that IBS was part of my life that I started to improve. I realized in that moment that I could live a happy life even with IBS. For some reason, I believe that coming to that realization improved my symptoms--an improvement that has lasted 4 years. I said "improvement" because that's all that it is. I still have problems and pain associated with it, but not like before. Of course I'd like additional improvement...I'd like to be able to breathe more deeply. I still have a bit of the bloating and the associated shortness of breath most of the time. But I've missed less work and have made better use of my leisure time since accepting IBS. Of course, if I could take a deeper breath once in awhile, that leisure time might be even more rewarding. If Mike's tapes have cured anyone of that symptom, please speak-up!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

well, I am not cured. Definately not. BUT i have noticed a definate improvement.Also, Mikes tapes will always send me to sleep even if im wide awake at night. So that is definately good!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks to all for sharing your understanding and experiences with Mike's tapes. The 80% no doubt refers to those who have been helped, regardless of degree.


----------

